# world of Warcraft freezing problems



## SpardaXVII (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi, Okay. This has been happening for a while now and I just have never bothered to post a thread or anything. But it has gotten to a point where it has pushed me over the limit. Whenever I turn off the power to my computer, and say I start to play WoW after I do. It freezes randomly about 15-20 times over a period of time before it stops freezing. I have waited on the freezing and when I do the blue screen of death shows up. Before I thought it might be warming up to a new power source because I have lan parties with my friends sometimes and it happens at their houses alot. But it happens now only if I shut the power off on my computer. If anyone has any thoughts of what this could be please let me know. Here are the specs for my computer I assure you it meets and passes all the reccomendations for world of warcraft.

1	A8N-E Asus A8N-E [A8N-E nF4 Ultra S939 1000FSB 4DDR400 PCIE16 2PCIEx1 PCIEx4 3PCI SATA300-R USB2.0 7.1Audio G-LAN ATX] 

1	ADA3200BPBOX AMD Athlon64 3200+ S939 [Athlon64 3200+ 2.0GHz 1000FSB 512KB L2 Cache Socket 939 (AMD64) 

1	11038-06-20 Sapphire x300SE 128MB PCI-E [Radeon x300SE 128MB (64bit) PCI Express x16 w/ VGA/DVI/TV-Out

1	Lightning 450W BK aGear Lightning 450W BK [aGear Lightning Black ATX 450W 4x2x6x 18" 12cm/8cm fans Front 2USB2.0 2Audio ports] 

1	DVR-110 BK Pioneer DVR-110 DVD-/+RW 16X BK [Pioneer 110 BK 16x8x16x DVD-RW 16x8x16 DVD+RW 6x DL DVD-/+R CD-RW: 40x24x40x 2M Cache Black (OEM)]

2	KVR400X64C3A/512 Kingston 512MB PC3200 [Kingston 512M DDR400 PC3200 CL3 (3-3-3) DIMM (one gig of ram)


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to TSF!

I'm guessing this is going to be a power supply issue. I'm going to move this over to the hardware forum where it will get more attention for what you need.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

We need more info on the power supply, please list the amps it produces on the 12v, 3.3v,5v.

This info will be list on the side of the power supply.

Also post your temps and voltages either from bios or monitoring software..

I tried to get the specs on your psu but could not find them and this is typical of a psu that comes with a case, very low quality and it most likely is the problem.


----------



## SpardaXVII (Sep 15, 2006)

So do you think the best thing for me to do is to buy a new power supply. I'm not the greatest when it comes to amps and what not. I'm not exactly sure what all of it means. But from what I'm seeing its most likely a power supply problem? If so what would you reccomend?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I am sorry to make this so complicated it really is not, you should read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107548

Take your time it will explain somethings.

To answer you question yes I would replace that psu because it is very low quality, that could just fix your problem but I can't guarantee it, that why I asked for the specs and amps just to check on somethings.

It is very hard to troubleshoot hardware problems when a low quality psu exists because they can cause unexplained problems. So yes if it were me that is where I would start


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh and one more thing post back here if you decide to purchase a new psu, someone will recommend one for your system


----------



## SpardaXVII (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestion and help, I'll look into everything I need to and I'll repost if I'm looking into buying a new PSU.


----------



## SpardaXVII (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, I've been waiting for it to happen again, and it did. So I was wondering if someone could help me find a PSU that could support my system and what not.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

something like this will dopt he job great and gets you some room to grow to a better video card if you want to upgrade late ron
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817171011


----------

